
Ask HN: Programmable dashcam? - hamzaouazzanic
I am looking for a programmable dashcam. I want to control the frame rate at which I record, run local  deep learning models and other on-device analysis. Any recommendation?
======
jrowley
I'd consider using a rooted android smartphone.

------
swah
rpi + rpi camera ?

